# Scroll saw stand or table?



## Ali (26 Jun 2017)

Hi guys, what is your preferred postion or set up for working on the scroll saw?

trying to spend more time on it so want a comfortable position. 

Do you prefer a regular table sat down or say standing up on your feet?

Just wanted to gauge what others do? I learnt from watching Sheila landry videos and she stands up with it on a sideboard/table kind of set up, or should I just buy a proper stand from axminster? (I own a excalibur if it makes any difference?)


----------



## JimiJimi (26 Jun 2017)

I used to stand, but found I was getting horrible backache. I now have my Hegner mounted on a Silverline Universal Tool Stand (£35-£40, depending on where you get it), coupled with an adjustable height swivel barstool. Works for me!

Jimi


----------



## Claymore (26 Jun 2017)

..........


----------



## NazNomad (26 Jun 2017)

Used to stand up, killed my neck.

Now I sit here and don't get any pain.







Cost nothing to make, saved me £1000's of chiropractor bills.


----------



## Claymore (26 Jun 2017)

........


----------



## bodgerbaz (27 Jun 2017)

Sitting down in front of a home-made bench whilst sitting on an adjustable height swivel bar stool. Which incidentally, doubles up as a bar stool!! You have to be comfortable and relaxed otherwise there may be a tendency to rush so you can have a nice sit down.

Barry


----------



## linkshouse (27 Jun 2017)

bodgerbaz":1uu3x0x1 said:


> Sitting down in front of a home-made bench whilst sitting on an adjustable height swivel bar stool. Which incidentally, doubles up as a bar stool!! You have to be comfortable and relaxed otherwise there may be a tendency to rush so you can have a nice sit down.
> 
> Barry



I'm pretty sure conventional wisdom would say that alcohol and power tools don't go well together.

Works for me though. I'm thinking I may need to add a fridge to my workshop :lol: 

Phill


----------



## bodgerbaz (27 Jun 2017)

I agree completely Phill and I always wear safety glasses :wink: 

The light refreshments are for when I've finished work for the day. Since I got the fridge my OH pops in more frequently and even has her own bottle of wine. She says its just to check on my progress but I think its because I keep a better brand of wine :lol: 

Seriously though. Its a bit of a phaff popping indoors to get a some milk or squash (particularly when its raining) so the little fridge is a winner.

Apologies for wandering off the thread.

Barry


----------



## Droogs (27 Jun 2017)

No need to apologize bodgerbaz. that is a timely and important saftey tip and reminder of the dangers of drinking. I have certainly learned this lesson in the past and have had a splash of beer get in my eyes


----------



## bodgerbaz (27 Jun 2017)

That wasn't an apology


----------



## Droogs (27 Jun 2017)

bodgerbaz":pvimd3qi said:


> I agree completely Phill and I always wear safety glasses :wink:
> 
> The light refreshments are for when I've finished work for the day. Since I got the fridge my OH pops in more frequently and even has her own bottle of wine. She says its just to check on my progress but I think its because I keep a better brand of wine :lol:
> 
> ...





:twisted: :roll:


----------



## bodgerbaz (27 Jun 2017)

Funny man. My apology was to Ali for talking about fridges and beer instead of sitting down/standing up. Not for drinking and scrolling!!!


----------



## NazNomad (27 Jun 2017)

A purpose built YouTube studio... Where's all the dust? :-D



I mean... a friggin' Persian rug. :-D


----------



## bodgerbaz (27 Jun 2017)

Ah. That was taken when I'd just finished kitting it out Naz. It's much dustier now. As for the 'friggin' Persian rug', doesn't everyone have one?


----------



## NazNomad (27 Jun 2017)

bodgerbaz":32xg9m63 said:


> As for the 'friggin' Persian rug', doesn't everyone have one?



_Hangs head in shame... doesn't have enough floorspace for a rug._


----------



## bodgerbaz (27 Jun 2017)

When we moved into our house in Germany I had my blockhous delivered and was fortunate to find some large carpets rolled up in the garage. The carpet dampens out the sound a treat and helps insulate it.


----------



## Ali (28 Jun 2017)

Thanks for all the replies, I will either try make (i.e. butcher!) a stand or if time gets short just end up buying the proper stand from axminster (much more expensive regretfully!). I have to move the scroll saw and give it a permanent location asap.

The silverline universal stand looked excellent value but am a little worried by some reviews saying it is too lightweight, but seemed to work for JimiJimi? That's the problem with internet buying and not being able to see it in the flesh. Would have been a cheaper solution.

Will definitely be buying one of those bar stool/nail technician stools like Barry has.. just hope next door don't look out the window and pop over asking for a manicure!

thanks again


----------



## NazNomad (28 Jun 2017)

pmsl @ Barry the Nail Technician :-D :-D


----------



## bodgerbaz (28 Jun 2017)

One has to earn a buck where one can :shock:


----------



## scrimper (29 Jun 2017)

I do both, if it's just a quick job I stand as the saws are at the ideal height for me but for longer sessions I use one of those adjustable office type chairs (not a new one, one that someone chucked out!) 
Here is a picture of my home-made stand.


----------



## Ali (5 Jul 2017)

Just an update on this for anyone else in the future planning their scroll saw setup - 

Managed to find an odd hour and make up a new table using some MDF and a donated table base, however there is a load of vibration! Did not have this before as was previously on a concrete floor on a sturdy bit of furniture, but a lightweight table on a OSB shed floor and there is a load of vibration.

Need to see if I can find some rubber to use as antivibration or otherwise will buy something. Just something for newbies to be aware of


----------

